# Sorry for the downtime!



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

For those who are wondering WTF!?, we dont know EXACTLY what happened at the NOC. There was a problem of which they sent out notice about 15 minutes later saying there was connectivity issue and there was no ETA for repair. Got a later message stating they are working dilligently to fix the issue and still had no ETA.
We were not the only site to go down. Many that were hosted there lost connectivity.

At least we're back now! (11 hours later )
I was about to die!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I thought i was going to go crazy.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i almost cried lol, but seriously i was going crazy too


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i was havin withdrawls myself........


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well dont let it happen again.i cant take that long of a break.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I was getting PO'd at the dang gvt computers at work...thought it might be them for some reason! So many filters on those things!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

shoot. i was going stir crazy.. believe me.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I was waitin for IT to call and bust me for being on line at an unapproved site. I was lookin at that chic covered in mud in the pin ups thread when it went down.

I thought it was all over. Sellin the Brute for Bacon.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hahahaha! now that's a good feeling to have at work


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah.....hardy, har, har


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

MIMB withdrawl..... it was bad


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Pin-ups thread? Is there one with guys in it for all us?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

:no::261::scared::cussing::buttkick::slap::yikes::hitwithrock::AR15firing::117835::rocketwhore::wtf::moon::greatgooglymoogly:


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I am going to bed now. Face up...:aargh4:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> Pin-ups thread? Is there one with guys in it for all us?



haha! I dont know that you WANT to see some of us pin-up's but if you really want a thread, I'll pose on the brute in my boxers. :rockn:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

sandman7655 said:


> Well dont let it happen again.i cant take that long of a break.


Yeah right.


When I left your house yesterday, "Mud In My Blood" was the last thing on your mind. LMAO!!!!


:hititjackblackanim:


So, did the wife make it work today?? Maybe a little vacation day to re-coop??

:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah right i got to move more furniture.nothing more.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha we call that "moving furniture" too.
haha seriously.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> :no::261::scared::cussing::buttkick::slap::yikes::hitwithrock::AR15firing::117835::rocketwhore::wtf::moon::greatgooglymoogly:


Relax Driller....I'm one of the female riders - geez. :18:
Check my profile if you don't believe me


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> haha! I dont know that you WANT to see some of us pin-up's but if you really want a thread, I'll pose on the brute in my boxers. :rockn:


Uh oh, started something....yet again. No matter what I say, I'll get into more trouble so I may as well go for broke and say just promise no Speedos!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

LMAO


----------

